# suggest a laptop in the range of 35000-45000



## novice_techie (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello guys,

please suggest me a laptop for given specs...

price range-upto 45k...
price sensitive purchase...
any brand....no bias as far as requirements are fulfilled...

i5 3rd gen processor
minimum 4GB RAM
14" or 15.6" screen
minimum 1 GB graphics card(preferably nVIDIA but Raedon will do if cheaper considerably)
500 GB HDD
matte finish is preferable...
nice performance of touchpad is needed...

I'm a college student and I will do a lot of coding and simulation on laptop with occasional gaming and movieing...proENGINEER & fluent and AUTOCAD and all such softwares and their upcoming versions should run well on the device...high performance is desired...
I prefer matte finish over glossy and a good battery life more than 4hr...
I need to buy it in a week...

please suggest me one...thank you...


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Go for Dell,,,, Dell laptops have the best configuration and also the design are the best without a doubt. There are so many models from Sony and Compaq as well which are worth the price so you can have a look at them...


----------



## novice_techie (Jan 8, 2013)

I am considering lenovo Z580 with i5 3rd gen @ 44k...
How about it??? Any reviews or suggestions?? Digit has reviewed Z580 with i7 3rd gen and given it the best buy category...but is the same model with i5 3rd gen a good choice in dis lower range???
Also, in Digits november edition, dell inspiron 14z ultrabook was quoted at 43k...bt i can't find it at dis price anywhere!!?? On dells site its quoted at 48k... From where wud i get it at 43k??


----------

